# Toilet Paper



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I am spending three months living in my RS250 for the winter in Florida. I have been using RV toilet paper because I have been told in the past it is best since it breaks down faster than regular paper. However, I HATE the paper and it costs more. Is it really necessary?

I am hooked up to sewer. I dump every two to three days and I use the quickie flush every three or so dumps. Why do I care how quickly the paper breaks down?

I have read of some people having the dumping valve blocked with paper when flushing. For those of you who have had this problem were you using RV special paper or just regular paper? I never see big clumps of paper when I flush the system. I use a clear connector and can see the stuff leaving. I see clumps of paper, but they are much smaller than when I flushed them.

I would prefer to use regular paper, but I don't want to deal with a clogged valve either.

Tena


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We have used Scotts for YEARS. Never had a problem. Not sure if that is acceptable to you as far as usage but it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

bill_pfaff said:


> We have used Scotts for YEARS. Never had a problem. Not sure if that is acceptable to you as far as usage but it's a lot cheaper.


i have bought the rv type tissue never new you could use the normal paper.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Special RV paper is not needed. What is needed is a "septic safe" paper. And yes, Scotts is one manufacturer of such paper. Head to the paper goods section of your store and look at the packaging. If it is septic safe, it will indicate it on the packaging.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Scotts is my toilet paper of choice, so I am glad to here it is an acceptable choice. I have been using Scott's RV paper, but it is not the same and I don't like it.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

I never liked the RV branded TP... Scotts is the best. We use it and have never had a problem.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Scotts here as well. None of our little "bums" have ever complained!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We use single ply, but not RV specific. I don't think it's a big deal, except if might be a little easier on the campground's septic system. Of course, we use two ply at home, and we're on our own septic system.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

this will make the dw very happy she hates the rv crap .and you pay up the yang for it. thanks outbackers


----------



## JeffJJ (Jan 19, 2012)

nice topic, thanks!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Another vote for Scotts, it's septic safe and has always worked well for me in the RV toilet.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is what I do: Fill a quart jar half full of water, and add a couple sheets of your toilet paper. Screw on the lid and shake for a few seconds. If the paper readly falls apart, is is RV safe. I have never had any problems with this method.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We used the RV TP in our first PopUp, ever since we've used Costco TP and never had a single issue.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I just checked "Charmin" and it is labeled as Septic Safe.


----------

